# Need help with zombie themed music...



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We are doing a zombie theme for our party this year. We plan on having our home look like an abandoned house that we and our guests will come and take shelter in...Here's a link to my other thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/125434-zombies.html



Music is the last remaining detail...

I have a few ideas, the first is to have regular Halloween music playing (like little red riding hood, put a spell on you etc) broken up with emergency broadcasts and news updates http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KVCLXZ99rps playing inside and having this eerie music playing outside as guests enter http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=relmfu&v=ri0gSNuPsDk

The second is to have only eerie music and broadcasts playing inside/outside...omitting typical Halloween music all together http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEEB8021428DF25B8

Or third choice non Halloween music playing interrupted with news updates????

This is for a party but no one ever dances, so it's just more about ambience...

Thanks do much everyone


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the first option - the themed music (and there's so much "regular" stuff that can be played at a Halloween party) with the broadcasts. We pretty much do this at our parties (no one dances either).


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

We have a new cd that is ALL ZOMBIE BASED that will Debut next week. We also have THE ZOMBIES PLAYGROUND and a few others that will fit your theme.

Check out http://www.audiozombiesound.com


----------



## audiozombiesound (Mar 30, 2013)

The new Audio Zombie CD has 5 news updates that are all about the outbreak. Very cool new cd


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank u so much, can't wait to check it out...


----------



## Dark Tiki Studios (May 1, 2013)

I really like your idea of having typical Halloween music, then having it interrupted by zombie infestation newscasts! If someone did that at a party I was attending, I would think it was great! That's part of the reason Orson Wells' "War of the Worlds" original radio broadcast worked so well... He was playing popular dance music between his fake newscasts of the alien invasion. The fun music kept people listening long enough to be drawn into his alien story.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

here's something i accidentally made click =>  http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/116537-zomb-warning.html

might possibly be useful

amk


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Buzz-Works has some great zombie music (complete with effects) and an emergency broadcast warning. There's also some free zombie groans available on Soundcloud.


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

try zombie waltz at cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 Good thing you said nobody dances, the waltz is a little crazy


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm a little late to the convo, but.....I like the H-ween music idea with the broadcast warnings intermittently. I'm probably gonna copy that idea for my party!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There was a thread like this awhile back, and repo_man posted this little batch of kick-***-ness...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That's awesome!!! Thank u so much for sharing


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Atomic Mystery Monster said:


> Buzz-Works has some great zombie music (complete with effects) and an emergency broadcast warning. There's also some free zombie groans available on Soundcloud.


Yeah, I was going to suggest the Buzz Works one, too, along with checking out Midnight Syndicate, which I THINK has a zombie themed album.


----------

